# Please insert disk into Removable disk (F:).



## mcano

I have an Iomega external HDD that all of a sudden stopped being recognized by my computer.

I removed it from the USB connection and re-connected it with the FireWire and now I see the drive on my computer again but when I click it I get the error asking to insert disk into removable disk..

I am confused.

I already tried device manager, uninstall and reboot...still same error..

Any ideas?


----------



## Felix-The-Ghost

I'm not even sure if I'm allowed to post an answer...:normal:
Mine does that because of internal damage to it. Was it overexposed to dramatic temperature, submerged underwater, and directly damaged? My flash drive went through the wash and got me this. Hopefully I'm wrong and it's just a software bug that someone on here can probably fix.


----------



## mcano

Felix-The-Ghost said:


> I'm not even sure if I'm allowed to post an answer...:normal:
> Mine does that because of internal damage to it. Was it overexposed to dramatic temperature, submerged underwater, and directly damaged? My flash drive went through the wash and got me this. Hopefully I'm wrong and it's just a software bug that someone on here can probably fix.


none of that...one day, out of nowhere it just stopped being recognized..

I dont care for the drive, I just really need my data...


----------



## Asiangotchi

The same thing happened to me. Check to see if you can see it in Disk Management. If so, right click it, and select Properties. If the disk format is RAW, then you need to format it. If that's not the case, I'm not sure. This was the issue for me, but most likely it isn't the problem for yours.


----------



## nafets1218

Hi, I know it's almost been a year later, but:
Right-click (My) Computer
click Manage
under the Storage tab choose Disk Management
right-click you problem drive
select Change Drive Letter and Paths
change the drive letter, and retry it

Personally that is not my problem, but it's got the same error message, mine might be more related to the formatting, but I don't want to tamper with this "drive," it's actually an Ericsson W350 phone, formatting might be bad, the Media Manager (v1.2) can't find it, but the "PC Suite" can, any ideas?


----------



## andyHDD

THANK YOU NAFETS.Even if you nvr read this,bcause it has been a year

your tip was the only working of all ive tried.
changed the letter and it's working.

Cheers:wave:


----------



## phantom007

my problem is the drive is recognised, it shows in computer, but i get the "please insert disc into removable disc (E" when i try to access it.
the change drive letter option is greyed out.
none of the recovery or formatting programs work because i get the above error.
chkdsc says no drive, properties says capacity 0kb
the drive (toshiba 16GB flash drive) worked for a while, it had a lockv240 program on it, i reformatted it to ntfs to put movies on it for playing on a tv, i was halfway through copying movies when problem started.
is the drive no good anymore or can it be fixed.


----------



## SlickStretch

I was having the same problem with a 16GB CD Card. When I would try to access it via "Computer" the system would either hang or give me the same error. I was able to format it using the command prompt.

Click the start button and type "cmd" and press enter to open a command prompt. Then use the following command.



Code:


FORMAT F: FS:FAT32

Then the computer was able to format the disk and I could use it again.
WARNING: THIS WILL ERASE ALL DATA ON THE DISK


----------



## spunk.funk

If you want to recover the files off of the HDD, use the free TestDisk Program. I have had the best luck with GetDataBack. You will need another drive of the same size or larger to restore your files to. 
If you just want to get it working again, then download Seatools for Windows and run the short and long tests on the drive. If either test fails, the HDD will need to be replaced.


----------



## LMiller7

Closing old thread


----------

